
Thinking Is a Powerful Tool, but Also a Burden - Pennieblog
https://medium.com/swlh/is-thinking-an-evolutionary-mistake-8ceb2cd693c5
======
ohiovr
The heart of the wise is in the house of mourning; but the heart of fools is
in the house of mirth -Soloman

~~~
Pennieblog
Love the quote!

------
quickthrower2
Ah Medium has turned into a paywall for content they didn’t even create. Wtf?

Here is a workaround.

[https://outline.com/qeuupx](https://outline.com/qeuupx)

